# gnumeric + 12321321 + enter  = crash

## tom-cat

Народ, подскажите, плиз как с этим бороться:

Поставил gnumeric, запустил. 

Если набиваю текст - на русском или английском, то все нормально работает. 

Как только пытаюсь ввести цифры, получается subj.

----------

## tom-cat

Пересобрал с выключенными флагами оптимизации (CFLAGS) в make.conf и все заработало

----------

